# This height of embarrassment



## NamVetJoe (Jul 7, 2018)

I was at a celebration of life last night. There was so much food. I was drawn to the pulled pork. It was great, I asked the gentlemen standing there who smoked the pork  ? his response was "I did". I told him it was great. that I was just getting into smoking. And attempted to pat myself on the back. It seems his son actually coached my son in wrestling in high school. My son said "you know who that is right" my response. "Ummm no" the rest is history.
http://www.bigpapascountrykitchen.com/contact.htm
Big Papa's Country Kitchen has been a professional competition cook team since 2007. His list of accomplishments has been growing steadily:


42 Grand Championships
36 Reserve Grand Championships
Best of the Best Grand Champion - 2008 and 2010
National BBQ Championship - Las Vegas, NV - Best Ribs In America
Best of the Best Apple Pie Championship
28 BBQ sauce Championships
Finalist at the Sam's Club World championships
FBA Team of the Year standings: 2008 - 10th, 2009 - 5th, 2010 - 1st, 2011 - 2nd, 2012 - 1st
Award winners at the Jack Daniels
Award winners at the Kansas City American Royal
Reserve Grand Champion at the World Food Championship in Las Vegas in 2012
Over 100 First Place Category wins
2012 Florida BBQ Association President
please check out the link. needless to say i will be joining his backyard smokers class


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 7, 2018)

You shouldn't be embarrassed!
You'll be cooking like him pretty soon!
Just keep at it!
Al


----------



## NamVetJoe (Jul 7, 2018)

Thanks, Al, if this site has taught me anything, it is cooking is all about individuality and the enjoyment that comes with that


----------



## dcecil (Jul 7, 2018)

NamVetJoe said:


> Thanks, Al, if this site has taught me anything, it is cooking is all about individuality and the enjoyment that comes with that


You nailed it right there, well said


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 7, 2018)

It would have been worse if you told him it was the worst PP you've ever had or tossed your cookies. 

Chin up.

Chris


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 7, 2018)

Embarrassed, why? 
Heck , ya paid the man a compliment.
Have fun and learn lots at his next class, I would love to sit in on one of those.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 7, 2018)

Now you got a New Smoking Teacher!!
But does his Son know how to lock up a good tight "Cradle" for the Pin??

Bear


----------

